# Update on Sandy AKA "Devil Dog"



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debbie*

Debbie and Karen

Oh my God, I love you two and congrats to your family and Little Sandy!
Please let me know if I can help with the vet bill since I got you volunteering to transport in the first place!!

Bet you'll think twice about transporting again!
Actually you asked the other day if this usually happens or were you just lucky and I have to say this is the only time I know of that this has happed-and yes, it was meant to be.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that Sandy is very healthy and settling in at your home. I know that some rescues and shelters have a senior adoption program for little or no money maybe there is one near her so she can find her furever dog.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad things are going well for all of you!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for the updates and I too am glad to hear things seem to be going well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just to clarify*

In Debbie's wonderful update on Sandy above she states that Karen, wants her name to remain as Sandy. That is Karen her daughter who Sandy adores, not me!
Just didin't want anyone to think that I was telling Debbie and her family that they can't change this sweetheart's name!!

What kind of toys does Sandy have now?


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank You all for caring about Sandy as much as we do. 

Today was her first day in the crate for more then 2 hours and she did wonderful, she had toys and chews to last her the day. Penny can't figure out why Sandy has new toys and she doesn't I'm such a bad mommy.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Glad to hear everthing worked out. Sandy looks like a sweetie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debbie*

Debbie

did you fill Penny in that Sandy is the new kid on the block?

You are NOT a bad Mommy.

Give Sandy a big HUG AND KISS from me!!

p.s. WE REALLY would like MORE PICTURES!!

How about your Whole Gang?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update?*

How is Princess Sandy doing today??

More pics are needed!!


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Great update! So glad Sandy's vet visit went well and she is healthy.

--
Rachel


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I missed out on the start of this.
Where do I go the find "the rest of the story"?
glad you got a wonderful new friend.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

You can go to the Grante City rescue and that will give you the whole story. 

Thanks


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers Mom*

CoppersMom

Here is beginning of Sandy's story-the end is SO SWEET.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=56299


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy is doing great per Debbie

Debbie hurt her toe-broke it-totally an accident!!! Some prayers needed for Dennie!!


----------

